# Zuhair Mourad Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 37



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Agnete Hegelund, Alina Baikova, Anais Pouliot, Andreea Diaconu, Anna Chyzh, Barbara Palvin, Dasha Sushko, Georgina Stojiljkovic, Keke Lindgard, Nicole Trunfio, Rosanne Doosje, Rose Cordero, Samantha Gradoville, Siri Tollerod, Snejana Onopka, Sona Matufkova, Yasmina Muratovich, Yulia Kharlapanova



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## koftus89 (7 Okt. 2012)

eine super tolle show. tausend dank für die post.


----------

